# Season of Sexism #1: The Sexist Game; Star Wars goes BEYOND THE RIM; and What happens when adventure



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 10, 2013)

Forest of Doom (one of the best Fighting Fantasy books, to my memory) is available for the Android now, not the iPhone. The iPhone version is probably dropping this Thursday.

And, man, I'd love Deep Magic if it was also offered for S&W or some other OSR-compatible ruleset. (OSRIC, for instance.)


----------



## El Mahdi (Jun 10, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Morrus (Jun 10, 2013)

El Mahdi said:


> Nice first episode on the sexism series.  Well Done!




Thank you!  It's just an intro to the topic, but I can't wait to show you guys the rest of the season.  We'll be releasing one a week for the next few weeks (titles to be decided, but subjects include):


"Fake Geek Girls" (as in how some men call some women that)
Art (the obvious - chainmail bikinis, etc.)
Game Design (a piece about how to approach issues like this in game design, especially in historical settings)
Experiences/Safety (where folks talk about their own experiences)


----------



## Morrus (Jun 10, 2013)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> Forest of Doom (one of the best Fighting Fantasy books, to my memory) is available for the Android now, not the iPhone. The iPhone version is probably dropping this Thursday.




Thanks for the info!  I'll amend the above!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 10, 2013)

Nice video!  Reminds me of a certain thread...


----------



## Mike Eagling (Jun 11, 2013)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Nice video!  Reminds me of a certain thread...




Nah, not enough dissent 

Interesting video though. I'm looking forward to the rest.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 11, 2013)

Forest of Doom is now available in the British iOS store and in the US store. The Warhammer Quest game on my iPhone and iPad has some competition now!


----------



## darjr (Jun 11, 2013)

I commend you for doing this. It's so important when companies like Microsoft causally make rape jokes at E3. http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/06/10/microsoft-rape-joke-xbox-e3_n_3417890.html


----------

